# Status of Ausable (Mio) Upwelling System (Bubbler)



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello,

I just found out from the Southwest forum about the Upwelling systems being designed, installed, and tested throughout the state. Does anyone have any current info on the one being tested in MIO? 

The internet trail leaves off with testing being done in mid-July 2009, and that's it. 

By the way, an upwelling system is a series of air hoses placed before the dam at the bottom of the impoundment. Air bubbles are then used to create a current of upwelling cold water that gets into the gates and out onto the river. It's been proven to drop temps 2-3 degrees, and is much less costly than installing a bottom draw pipe.

Attached is the most recent temp graph from the USGS. Notice that there are two substantial drops in temp this month. Was this due to testing of the upwelling system?????


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i was up there 4th of july weekend and was talking with a guy a trophy waters fly shop and also with a couple dnr officers both told me the same thing. mio damn has had a cooling system put in it to help lower the temp of the water as it comes out of the turbines. both told me as the water comes out of the turbine it warms a little bit(like a degres or 2) so they installed a cooling system on/or near the turbine to cool the water back to the temp it was before going in t the turbine. the dnr i talked to said it was being installed 4th july weekend. i am not sure if it is the same type of system that you are speaking of since i didnt ask what kind of cooling system it is but i was glad to hear they put one in to help keep the water colder for the fish


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

What I wrote above is what they mentioned to you, and that's great news!

The graph attached must be showing when the system was turned on and off during the month of July. Looks like they turned it off for now.

I'll be heading up there in August, and I can't wait to see if improvements have already happened - hatches, visible fish feeding, daytime fishing conditions....etc....


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i have seen a difference in the fish activity. we have been up there often since they placed it and have seen more day time activity in different areas. also have seen more incsects durring day and through evening. just glad they are doing what they can to try and keep these beautiful fish in the river


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

At one time they were talking about putting a bottom draw pipe, and it was estimated at over $1 mil in cost - I'm glad they found a lower cost alternative that's doable.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

I was told by Consumers Energy that the upwelling system installation was completed at Mio Dam and system was turned on July 17th. System is designed to push cold water from the bottom of Mio Pond thru dam instead of the warm water from the top of pond. I was told there models shown system could drop river temps 2-3 degrees during high heat periods but will not know for sure how good all will work until system is running for a while. This section of river can really overheat making for poor mid summer fishing below Mio during heat waves and even fish kills - hopefully all works and gives this section some releif. Right now with the cooler summer water temps are in good shape and trout has been descent but not great of late. If water temps stay cool in Aug when white fly hatch starts could have some very good fishing.

Consumers has also stated they are still planning to have automated system installed at Foote Dam this fall. Hopefully this will help fix past fall/winter problems with extreme flow changes and help improve steelhead fishing.

Sure nice to see some positive things being done on the Au Sable! Any details I get I will post here or on my web site.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

There have been a lot of lies told in Mio the last few years about water temps and and mid summer trout fishing below Mio - All to try and get more anglers to buy flies when water temps are overheated. If your looking for some truthful info on water temps here is a web site to read about it: http://www.70degreepledge.org/ 

I'm sure new system will not fix all water temp problems below Mio but knocking off a few degrees could really help save some trout and improve that fishery.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I Believe I've read that the bubble system won't engage untill 72* and it's planned to run at night to get the most benefit without Burning thru the "pool" of cooler water.
On the Ausable it would be a huge benefit, But How many day's or weeks could it be effective In a row?

Consumers said there is a "very small pool" to draw from too begin with. {Hydro Reporter}

It's going to work perfectly during summers like this one however...


Let Us know when they start installation on auto gates at Foote! 

Together these two projects are Fantastic for the resource and the stakeholders on the water..... WOW! :coolgleam


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

I know there are a lot of questions on how bubbler system will work and how much it will help but I do not think anyone has those answers till they run it for a while and see how it works. I would think it sure is going to help but probably not going to completely fix problem. In late June this year during our short heat wave that water was 76 degree and during times like this it might not work well enough and people should not fish this section.

It is very cool that Consumers Energy did put this system in and is planning automated system for Foote to help fix flow problems during steelhead season!

Next big issue for the Mio water is new trout regulations for 2010. As I get info will post it here on this site.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Just a little tangent.....

What I'd also like to see is a "Concrete Pedestrian Walkway Divider" on the M-33 Bridge over the Ausable. Many times I've crossed that bridge to get to the otherside and I've also seen other fishermen, kids, and cyclists too. The posted limit is 45 mph, but cars heading North tend to speed up to get up the hill or have yet to slow down when heading south. I hope we don't have to wait till someone gets hit to take any action. Would anyone know who I can write too about this or is something already in the works?

By the way, I just checked the water temp, and it's looking mighty good!


----------

